# Lets see those 4x4s out there



## AirForceJack

1969 Cj-5 V-6 Buick Oddfire My Lil Mule


----------



## Fishtexx

*1991 Suzuli Samurai "Sam"*

Both of my kids have learned to drive in the Samurai, sure adds memories to the deer lease!. I also drive it to work and around town sometimes, fun little vehicle.


----------



## RB II

My '95 YJ. Injected 4 cyl, it struggles on the highway to pull the 33x12.5 mudders, but does ok.


----------



## pokyswift2

*Rubicon*

Marble Falls tx


----------



## GreatWhite4591

*My Toy...*

... it gets me there


----------



## dabossgonzo

*The beast*

I just got a plain ole ford f250 that extreme painted with bedliner.


----------



## spuds

'09 H3 Hummer, 
5.3L V-8, Alpha, 
Offroad Package 4:1 reduction, 
Locking Front and Rear Differentials
33" tires, no lift required.

Been from Rocky Mountains 14,000 ft
to Padre Island National Seashore, Mansfield Pass, sea level.


----------



## RayAM2007

*1981 Scrambler*

4.2 six cyl, 727 automatic, Dana 300 transfer case, Scout Dana 44 front and rear axles w/ 4.56 gears & Detroit Lockers.
Spring over, new front U-joints & front brake pads, custom steering linkage, HD steering box brace, disk brake conversion in rear. 
Tires 33×12.50x15, new 6 inch flares, heavy duty bucket seats, Kayline full soft top, full roll cage.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

The expo/camping rig










and the crawler-in-progress...


----------



## WRsteveX

Currently in the classifieds:











































Then there's my z71.








Technically, the skid steer and gator are 4x4...








And the newest edition, my ol lady's 2012 xterra pro-4x. It's pretty bang-anus









Going to be adding a rzr xp 900 here real quick. And be upgrading the truck oin another year or so...


----------



## SecretSquirrel

Nice Sammy. I've had a couple that I SOA'd and wheeled the hell out of...


----------



## WRsteveX

SecretSquirrel said:


> Nice Sammy. I've had a couple that I SOA'd and wheeled the hell out of...


Yeah, it's great. Weighs like 2200lbs. Can't get that booger stuck. I had a little fun with it, but my plans were to have it as a camping/weekend hunting vehicle, but the ol lady just got a brand new pro-4x xterra. And it's an awesome camping vehicle. Just no need for the Sammy anymore. Time to let it go..


----------



## davidryan1987




----------



## Sgrem

75 bronco...um... stock


----------



## tattoo

*Our 2*

08 F250, 2010 Jeep Wrangler!!!!


----------



## tattoo

*08 f20*

The other one!!!


----------



## Supergas

*1975 IH Scout II - All American*

Built this one a couple of years ago

Hot Rod Flatz Black 1975 Scout II.. Complete Resto..

345 V8, .030 Bore, Isky Cam, Stans Headers, Holley 600, 727 Auto.. 4" Lift, 33X12.50-15. 3.73:1 gears, posi Dana 44's F&R

This Bad Boy will go anywhere you want to go..

Supergas


----------



## Supergas

*1976 IH Scout II - All American*

This is my current Scout.

Full frame off restoration with a little modernization to make it comfy for an old guy...

196 4 Cyl, 4 Speed, Dana 44's... all stock.. AM/FM 8 Track even works D

Supergas


----------



## SecretSquirrel

sgrem said:


> 75 bronco...um... stock


Nice! Is that K1 or K2?


----------



## Sgrem

SecretSquirrel said:


> Nice! Is that K1 or K2?


K2 .... great place and great folks. We take our bronco out there a lot.


----------



## captfrankie




----------



## SecretSquirrel

sgrem said:


> K2 .... great place and great folks. We take our bronco out there a lot.


Can we see more of this 'stock' link setup on it?


----------



## Sgrem

Pics like this?


----------



## SecretSquirrel

Thats a beast of a Bronco....

Is the rear bobbed a bit, or are they just panels?


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

*My 4x4*

Here's pic of my Chevy Demax, handa 4 wheelers, and Kawasaki Teryx :brew:


----------



## Sgrem

SecretSquirrel said:


> Thats a beast of a Bronco....
> 
> Is the rear bobbed a bit, or are they just panels?


Those are 1/4" armor panels. Rear axle is moved all the way to the back 9.5" back. Front axle moved forward about 3" . Front grill/hood is narrowed about 9-10".


----------



## mhooper

*2013 jkr*


----------



## nasakid

*1979 fj-40*

Here's my rig. Bought it from waverider a few years back off the 2Cool Classifieds. Don't use it enough, so it's for sale if anyone is interested. If it doesn't sell, it will be fun for me and my kids to have some offroad weekends. Not many stock parts left on it besides the engine and body/frame. Super fun to run on trails.


----------



## WRsteveX

It's 4x4..


----------



## Slimshady

'71 FJ....more of a garage queen lately. Nice to have around on those certain days though.


----------



## Hotrod

Im liking the Murdered Out look on the 900 Steve


----------



## WRsteveX

Hotrod said:


> Im liking the Murdered Out look on the 900 Steve


Thanks. It won't be like yours, but I just ordered a bunch of **** for it. No limit wheels, doors, top, harnesses, heretic light bar, tinted half windshield... Pretty stoked about it.


----------

